# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عبيد الله بن جحش هل تنصر ؟ !!.

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* عبيد الله بن جحش هل تنصر ؟ !!.
*
  " اشتهر في كتب السيرة أن عبيد الله بن جحش قد تنصر في أرض الحبشة، وكان قد هاجر إليها مع زوجة أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها فهل ثبتت ردته بسند صحيح؟

 قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله في ذكر بعض من اعتزل عبادة قريش للأصنام وهم ورقة بن نوفل، وعبيد الله بن جحش وعثمان بن الحويرث، وزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل، فقال بعضهم لبعض: " تعلمون والله ما قومكم على شئ، لقد أخطؤوا دين أبيهم إبراهيم، ما حجر نطيف به، لا يسمع ولا يبصر، ولا يضر ولا ينفع؟ التمسوا لأنفسكم، فإنكم والله ما أنتم على شئ، فتفرقوا في البلدان يلتمسون الحنيفية، دين إبراهيم، فأما ورقة بن نوفل فاستحكم في النصرانية ... وأما عبيد الله بن جحش فأقام على ما هو عليه من الالتباس حتى أسلم، ثم هاجر مع المسلمين إلى الحبشة، ومعه امرأته أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان مسلمة فلما قدمها تنصر، وفارق الإسلام، حتى هلك هناك نصرانيا ".

 ثم قال ابن إسحاق: " فحدثني محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير قال: كان عبيد الله بن جحش - حين تنصر - يمر بأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم هنالك من أرض الحبشة، فيقول: فقحنا وصأصأتم، أي أبصرنا وأنتم تلتمسون البصر ولم تبصروا بعد ... (1) ".
وشيخ ابن إسحاق هنا محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير بن العوام وهو ثقة، مات سنة بضع عشرة ومائة، من الطبقة السادسة، وهي طبقة لم يثبت لأحد منها لقاء أحد من الصحابة، فالخبر مرسل. ثم ذكره - ابن إسحاق - في قدوم جفعر بن أبي طالب من الحبشة فقال: "حدثني محمد بن جفعر بن الزبير عن عروة قال: " خرج عبيد الله بن جحش مع المسلمين مسلما، فلما قدم أرض الحبشة تنصر، قال: فكان إذا مر بالمسلمين (2) " وذكر نحو ما سبق. وهذا سند صحيح لكنه مرسل. وهو أصح ما ورد في تنصر ابن جحش.
  وذكره أيضا في تزويج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها فقال: " ثم تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد زينب، أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان، وكانت قبله عند عبد الله [عبيد الله] بن جحش ... فمات عنها بأرض الحبشة، وقد تنصر بعد إسلامه ... (3) ". والخبر هنا بدون إسناد.

  وروى القصة ابن سعد في (الطبقات) فقال: أخبرنا محمد بن عمر، حدثنا عبد الله بن عمرو بن زهير عن إسماعيل بن عمرو بن سعيد بن العاص قال: قالت أم حبيبة: رأيت في النوم عبيد الله بن جحش زوجي بأسوأ صورة وأشوهه، ففزعت، فقلت: تغيرت والله حاله، فإذا هو يقول حيث أصبح: يا أم حبيبة إني نظرت في الدين فلم أر دينا خيرا من النصرانية، وكنت قد دنت بها، ثم دخلت في دين محمد ثم قد رجعت إلى النصرانية، فقلت: والله ما خير لك وأخبرته بالرؤيا التي رأيت له فلم يحفل بها، وأكب على الخمر حتى مات (4) " ...
ورواه أيضا في ذكر عدد أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال عند ذكر أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها " وكانت قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند عبيد الله بن جحش، وكان قد أسلم وهاجر إلى الحبشة .. ثم ارتد، وتنصر، فمات هناك على النصرانية (5) ".
وشيخ ابن سعد في الخبرين هو الواقدي،، وهو متروك على سعة علمه.
ورواه الحاكم في (المستدرك) عن الزهري مرسلا وفيه: " .. ثم افتتن وتنصر فمات وهو نصراني، وأثبت الله الإسلام لأم حبيبة .. وأبت ان تتنصر (6) .. " 

 ورواه موصولا من طريق الواقدي، وفيه رؤيا أم حبيبة (7)، كرواية ابن سعد " ومراسيل الزهري ضعيفة (8) " قال الأمام الذهبي رحمه الله: " قال يحي بن سعيد القطان: مرسل الزهري شر من مرسل غيره، لأنه حافظ، وكل ما قدر أن يسمى سمى، وإنما يترك ما لا يحب أن يسميه. قلت (الذهبي): مراسيل الزهري كالمعضل، لأنه يكون قد سقط منه إثنان، ولا يسوغ أن نظن به أنه أسقط الصحابي فقط، ولو كان عنده عن صحابي لأوضحه ولما عجز عن وصله .... ومن عد مرسل الزهري كمرسل سعيد بن المسيب، وعروة بن الزبير ونحوهما، فإنه لم يدر ما يقول، نعم كمرسل قتادة ونحوه (9) ".
وروى الخبر الطبري رحمه الله في تاريخه، في: " ذكر الخبر عن أزواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " عن هشام بن محمد مرسلا وفيه عند ذكر أم حبيبة: " فتنصر زوجها، وحاولها أن تتابعه فأبت، وصبرت على دينها، ومات زوجها على النصرانية (10) ". والخبر فضلا عن إرساله، فإنه عن هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي وهو رافضي متروك. قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: " إنما كان صاحب سمر ونسب، ما ظننت أن أحدا يحدث عنه (11) " ونقله ابن الأثير في تاريخه (12) عن ابن الكلبي أيضا.
ورواه البيقهي رحمه الله في (الدلائل) من طريق ابن لهيعة عن أبي الأسود عن عروة قال:" ومن بني أسد بن خزيمة: عبيد الله بن جحش، مات بأرض الحبشة نصرانيا ومعه امرأته أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان، واسمها رملة، فخلف عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكحه إياها عثمان بن عفان بأرض الحبشة .. (13) " والخبر فيه علتان، الإرسال، وضعف ابن لهيعة. والمتن هنا فيه غرابة، قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: " وأما قول عروة أن عثمان زوجها منه فغريب، لأن عثمان كان قد رجع إلى مكة قبل ذلك ثم هاجر إلى المدينة وصحبته زوجته رقية (14) ".
وعبيد الله بن جحش لم يترجم له ابن عبد البر في (الاستيعاب) ولا ابن الأثير في (أسد الغابة) ولا ابن حجر في (الإصابة). وفي ترجمة أخيه عبد الله رحمه الله في (الإصابة) لم يذكر ابن حجر شيئا، وأما ابن عبد البر فقد قال في (الاستيعاب) في ترجمة عبد الله " .. وكان هو وأخوه أبو أحمد عبد بن جحش من المهاجرين الأوليين ممن هاجر الهجرتين، وأخوهما عبيد الله بن جحش تنصر بأرض الحبشة، مات بها نصرانيا وبانت منه امرأته أم حبيبة .. (15) ". وكذا ذكر ابن الأثير في ترجمة عبد الله.
وفي ترجمة أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها في (الإصابة): قال ابن حجر: " لما تنصر زوجها عبيد الله، وارتد عن الإسلام، فارقها، فأخرج ابن سعد من طريق إسماعيل بن عمرو بن سعيد الأموي قال .. (16) " وذكر القصة التي أوردها ابن سعد عن الواقدي، وسبقت.
وفي ترجمتها في (التهذيب) لم يذكر الحافظ تنصر عبيد الله بل قال: " هاجرت إلى الحبشة مع زوجها عبيد الله بن جحش هناك، ومات فتزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي هناك، سنة ست، وقيل سنة سبع (17) " وقال الذهبي رحمه الله في (السير) في ترجمة أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها (ابن سعد أخبرنا الواقدي: أخبرنا وذكر رؤياها رضي الله عنها وردة زوجها، ثم قال (الذهبي): " وهي منكرة (18) " ولم يبين رحمه الله وجه النكارة. 

 ومما يرجح أن خبر ردته غير صحيح أن الروايات الصحيحة في نكاحه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم حبيبة رضي الله عنها لم تذكر شيئا من ذلك، فقد روى الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح من طريق الزهري عن عروة عن أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها " أنها كانت تحت عبيد الله بن جحش وكان أتى النجاشي فمات، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج أم حبيبة وإنها بأرض الحبشة، زوجها إياها النجاشي، وأمهرها آلاف (19) "ورواه أيضا أبو داود (20)، والنسائي (21).
مما سبق يتبين - والله أعلم - أن قصة ردة عبيد الله بن جحش لم تثبت، لعدة أدلة منها:
1. أنها لم ترو بسند صحيح متصل، فالموصول من طريق الواقدي، والمرسل جاء عن عروة بن الزبير، ولا يمكن أن نحتج بالمرسل (عند من يرى الاحتجاج به) في مسألة كهذه، فيها الحكم على أحد السابقين الأولين بالردة.


2. أن الروايات الصحيحة في زواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم حبيبة لم تذكر ردة زوجها السابق كما في الرواية السابقة عند أحمد وأبي داود والنسائي.

3. أنه يبعد أن يرتد أحد السابقين الأولين للإسلام عن دينه، وهو ممن هاجر فرارا بدينه مع زوجه إلى أرض بعيدة غريبة. خاصة أن عبيد الله بن جحش ممن هجر ما عليه قريش من عبادة الأصنام، والتماسه مع ورقة، وغيره الحنيفية - كما في رواية ابن إسحاق (بدون سند) الواردة أول هذا البحث - وفي رواية ابن سعد (عن الواقدي) أنه كان قد دان بالنصرانية قبل الإسلام، ومعلوم أن البشارة ببعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت معروفة عند أهل الكتاب من يهود ونصارى، فكيف يتصور من رجل يترقب الدين الجديد أن يعتنقه ثم يرتد لدين منسوخ؟ كما أن زواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأم حبيبة كان في سنة ست، وقيل سبع، وردة عبيد الله المزعومة قبل ذلك بفترة وهي مرحلة كان الإسلام قد علا فيها وظهر حتى خارج الجزيرة العربية، بل أصبح هناك من يظهر الإسلام ويبطن الكفر، كحال المنافقين


4. في حوار هرقل مع أبي سفيان - وكان إذ ذاك مشركا - أن سأله ضمن سؤالاته: " هل يرتد أحد منهم سخطة لدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه؟ فأجاب أبو سفيان: " لا " ولو كان عبيد الله قد تنصر لوجدها أبو سفيان فرصة للنيل من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعوته. كما فعل لما سئل " فهل يغدر؟ قلت: لا، ونحن منه في مدة لا ندري ما هو فاعل فيها. قال: ولم تمكني كلمة أدخل فيها شيئا غير هذا الكلمة (22) " ولا يمكن القول بأن أبا سفيان لم يعلم بردة عبيد الله - لو صحت ردته - لأنه والد زوجه أم حبيبة.

 وبعد، فالمسألة متعلقة بأحد أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل ومن السابقين الأولين، والأصل بقاء ما كان عل ما كان، فإن صح السند بخبر ردته فلا كلام، وإذا جاء نهر الله بطل نهر معقل، أما والسند لم يثبت فإن نصوص الشريعة حافلة بالذب عن عرض المسلم، فكيف إذا كان هذا المسلم صحابيا بل ومن السابقين؟.
تتمة:
وقد أخرج ابن حبان في صحيحه (23)، قال: حدثنا سعيد بن كثير بن عفير قال حدثينا الليث عن ابن مسافر عن ابن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة قالت: " ثم هاجر عبيد الله بن جحش بأم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان وهي امرأته إلى أرض الحبشة، فلما قدم الحبشة مرض، فلما حضرته الوفاة أوصى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتزوج رسول الله أم حبيبة، وبعث معها النجاشي شرحبيل بن حسنة ".

  انظر : كتاب "ماشاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية" (ص:38) .


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
*نشر في مجلة البيان عدد رقم 182، شوال 1423. بعنوان: " تحقيق دعوى ردة عبيد الله بن جحش
(1) الروض الأنف (2/ 347)

(2) الروض الأنف (6/ 538).
(3) سيرة ابن إسحاق، تحقيق محمد حميد الله ص 241.
(4) طبقات ابن سعد (8/ 97).
(5) (8/ 218).
(6) المستدرك (4/ 21).
(7) (4/ 22).
(8) قال الحافظ في (التلخيص الحبير) (4/ 111).
(9) سير أعلام النبلاء (5/ 338 - 339).
(10) تاريخ الطبري (2/ 312).
(11) لسان الميزان (6/ 196).
(12) الكامل في التاريخ (2/ 210).
(13) دلائل النبوة (3/ 460).

(14) البداية والنهاية (4/ 143).
(15) الاستيعاب (بهامش الإصابة،2/ 263).
(16) الإصابة (4/ 299).
(17) 12/ 419
(18) سير أعلام النبلاء (2/ 221).
(19) الفتح الرباني (16/ 170).
(20) كتاب النكاح، باب الصداق (رقم 2093) (عون المعبود 6/ 137).
(21) كتاب النكاح، القسط في الأصدقة (6/ 119) وصححه الألباني، صحيح النسائي (2/ 705).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

سمعت بعض مشايخنا يحكيها و كأنها من المسلّمات !

----------


## سلطان طاسجي

شكرا على الموضوع أولا، لكن الاستدلال بمحادثة أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه لهرقل، هل صحيح أنه لم يرتد أحد ممن أسلم، فقد قرأت أن هناك من أسلم ثم ارتد كعبد الله بن أبي السرح، فهل من الممكن توضيح ما أشكل علي؟ بمعنى آخر هل جميع من أسلموا لم يرتدوا؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

في سؤال هرقل: "فهل يرتدُّ أحدٌ منهم سَخطةً لدينه بعد أن يَدخُل فيه ؟"
قال الحافظ ابن حجَر -رحمه الله- في شرح صحيح البخاري:
"قوله: (سخطة) بضمِّ أوَّلِه وفتحِه، وأخرج بهذا من ارتدَّ مكرها، أو لا لسخط لدين الإسلام بل لرغبة في غيره كحظٍّ نفسانيٍّ، كما وقع لعبيد الله بن جحش". انتهى
قال الكرماني -رحمه الله- في شرح صحيح البخاري:
"قوله: (أيرتد)، سؤاله عن الارتداد، هو لأنَّ من دخل على بصيرة في أمر محقَّق لا يرجع عنه، بخلاف مَن دخل في أباطيل؛ فإن قلت: قد ارتدَّ كثير ممَّن آمن به فما وجهه ؟. قلت: إما لأنَّه لم يرتدَّ أحد حينئذ، وإمَّا لأنَّ الارتداد لم يكن لبغض الدِّين بل لحبِّ الرِّياسة ونحوه". انتهى

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي المنتخب من كتاب أزواج النبي للزبير بن بكار ص: 50 .
قصة تزوج النبي أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان :
حدثني محمد بن حسن عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن زهير عن إسماعيل بن عمرو قال: قالت أم حبيبة: كنت بأرض الحبشة مع زوجي عبيدالله بن جحش فرأيته بأسوأ صورة وشرها ففزعت وقلت تغيرت والله حاله فلما أصبحت قال لي إني نظرت في الدين فلم أر دينا خيرا من النصرانية ورجع إلى النصرانية فقلت له والله ما خير لك وأخبرته ما رأيت له فلم يحفل بذلك وأكب على الخمر حتى مات فأرى في النوم كأن أبي يقول لي يا أم المؤمنين ففزعت فأولت أن رسول الله يتزوجني فما هو إلا أن انقضت عدتي فما شعرت إلا برسول النجاشي جارية يقال لها أبرهة كانت تقوم على ثيابه ودهنه فاستأذنت علي فأذنت لها فقالت إن الملك يقول لك إن رسول الله كتب إلى أن أزوجكه فقلت بشرك الله بخير وقالت يقول لك الملك وكلي من يزوجك فأرسلت إلى خالد بن سعيد فوكلته وأعطيت أبرهة إسوارين من فضة وخدمتين كانتا علي وخواتيم فضة كانت في أصابع رجلي سرورا بما بشرتني به فلما كان العشي أمر النجاشي جعفر بن أبي طالب ومن هناك من المسلمين يحضرون وخطب النجاشي فقال الحمد لله الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار أشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله وأنه الذي بشر به عيسى بن مريم أما بعد فإن رسول الله كتب إلي أن أزوجه أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان فأجبت إلى ما دعا إليه رسول الله وقد أصدقتها أربع مائة دينار ثم سكب الدنانير بين أيدي القوم فتكلم خالد بن سعيد فقال الحمد لله أحمده وأستغفره وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله أرسله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون أما بعد فقد أجبت إلى ما دعا إليه رسول الله وزوجته أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان فبارك الله لرسوله ودفع الدنانير إلى خالد بن سعيد فقبضها ثم أرادوا أن يقوموا فقال اجلسوا فإن سنة الأنبياء إذا تزوجوا أن يؤكل طعام على التزوج فدعا بطعام فأكلوا ثم تفرقوا ..اهـ
وسنده واه ، محمد بن الحسن شيخ الزبير بن بكار ، هو ابن زبالة ، متروك الحديث بل كذبوه.
وشيخه أقرب إلى المجهول ، ولا أعلم لإسماعيل بن عمرو هذا سماعا من أم حبيبة ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> [CENTER]
> 4. في حوار هرقل مع أبي سفيان - وكان إذ ذاك مشركا - أن سأله ضمن سؤالاته: " هل يرتد أحد منهم سخطة لدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه؟ فأجاب أبو سفيان: " لا " ولو كان عبيد الله قد تنصر لوجدها أبو سفيان فرصة للنيل من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعوته. كما فعل لما سئل " فهل يغدر؟ قلت: لا، ونحن منه في مدة لا ندري ما هو فاعل فيها. قال: ولم تمكني كلمة أدخل فيها شيئا غير هذا الكلمة (22) " ولا يمكن القول بأن أبا سفيان لم يعلم بردة عبيد الله - لو صحت ردته - لأنه والد زوجه أم حبيبة.
> .


لكن قد يقال : لعله لم يذكره أبو سفيان ؛ لأنه لم يرتد سخطة ، بل - إن ثبت ارتداده ، والأقرب عندي عدم ثبوت ذلك، والله أعلم -لم يفعل ذلك إلا لشيء آخر.
قال الحافظ ابن حجَر رحمه الله في فتح الباري:
"قوله: ( سخطة ) بضمِّ أوَّلِه وفتحِه، وأخرج بهذا من ارتدَّ مكرها، أو لا لسخط لدين الإسلام بل لرغبة في غيره كحظٍّ نفسانيٍّ، كما وقع لعبيد الله بن جحش". انتهى

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t5923/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=27784

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا أبا أنس.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> [CENTER]
> تتمة:
> وقد أخرج ابن حبان في صحيحه (23)، قال: حدثنا سعيد بن كثير بن عفير قال حدثينا الليث عن ابن مسافر عن ابن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة قالت: " ثم هاجر عبيد الله بن جحش بأم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان وهي امرأته إلى أرض الحبشة، فلما قدم الحبشة مرض، فلما حضرته الوفاة أوصى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتزوج رسول الله أم حبيبة، وبعث معها النجاشي شرحبيل بن حسنة ".


لعل هنا سقطا ، فالحديث عند ابن حبان ( 6027 ) قال : أخبرنا ابن خزيمة قال : حدثنا محمد بن يحيى الذهلي قال : حدثنا سعيد بن كثير بن عفير ...
 فذكره ببقة الإسناد .

----------

